# Frame and panel: add a spot of glue?



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I have 17 frame and panel assemblies for my bathroom cabinets and I'm a bit concerned about the panels eventually becoming loose and rattling in the frame. I am thinking of pinning or gluing the center of each panel in its frame so the panel stays firmly in place while still allowing it to expand and contract.

In the past I have used space balls but the way I've sized the panels the balls are too big and a lot of clamp pressure would be required to pull the frame together. I have cut space balls in half and put those in the grooves; while this ensures that the panels will end up centered in the frame, in most cases the frame will still have a small bit of room to move, especially if it dries out and shrinks.

One thought is to use a pin nailer from the back side after assembly. Another is to add a short bead of Gorilla Glue in the groove for the panel prior to assembly and hope that it foams up and fills the 1/4" wide by 1/8" deep gap. A third idea is to use yellow glue in the slot and use a putty knife to spread it on one side of the groove so that if there is any squeeze out it is on the back side of the door.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Greg ,
I typically add a drop of tight bond III in the center of the top and bottom, this hold the panel in place , but allows for expansion and contraction, if you do gorilla glue all around you are probably going to have a mess , and prevent the panels from being able to expand and contract, in my opinion either glue the center, or do a 23 gauge pin nail in the center of top and bottom


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

> Greg ,
> I typically add a drop of tight bond III in the center of the top and bottom, this hold the panel in place , but allows for expansion and contraction, if you do gorilla glue all around you are probably going to have a mess , and prevent the panels from being able to expand and contract, in my opinion either glue the center, or do a 23 gauge pin nail in the center of top and bottom
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I was only going to put glue in the center of the top and bottom, not all the way around. But I wasn't sure how to get those spots glued without getting any squeeze out.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

The TBIII would be less likely to be an issue, i usually just put a drop in the groove, Actually about an inch or so


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Charles!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

You could also use Space Balls or the generic equivalent.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I just use a nail top and bottom. A little picture frame
nail with a head is nice, even one with a domed head.
I pre-drill.

An air brad looks kind of meh in comparison and in any
case it could split the wood that close to the edge.

A dried bead of silicone caulk can be used in pieces to 
make a sort of home brewed squish rubber spacer.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I use a pin nail top and bottom from the back. No chance to get glue where it don't belong that you find when you start finishing.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gorilla glue is my least favorite polyurethane glue. There is no strength in expanded glue. The best polyurethane glue is Jowat. Foams the least. Any of the PVA's will work fine. The pin or nail works well.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Another user of the pin nail here, if the panels are solid wood.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, glue the center of the panel, top and bottom.

I also use foam weatherstripping in the groove to pack and center the panel. This prevents any rattle in the door down the road, and seems to automatically center the panel in the frame. That way I can focus on the glueup, and not worry so much about the panel. You don't need full lengths of weatherstripping either, just two little pieces on each side of the panel.


----------

